# help required in Glos



## jenga (18 Aug 2010)

greetings, anyone in gloucestershire willing to let me have/sell me some filter wool etc to kick start my fishless cycle, I am going away on sat August 21st  so it will have to be before then. lfs seem to only want to sell starter culture stuff, tried it and zilch. thanks anyway


----------



## ukco2guy (18 Aug 2010)

Hi,

I`m in Swindon which might be a bit far from you but i`m going to rip out some of my sponges very soon as i`m switching kit. Currently sat in a zero algae/disease, 4ft EI dosed tank,they will be fluval 4 internal and possibly the wool out of an eheim from the same tank.

Let me know if you are interested and i`ll schedule my changeover for the kit.

Cheers,


----------



## jenga (19 Aug 2010)

thanks for your response, Im going away til the 28th august, so in the week following would be great. youre only 30 odd miles from me and it will be a great help to kick start my cycle. Will leave it to you when you want to have a clean out, Im retired so I can come anytime, day or night. regards Roy


----------



## ukco2guy (19 Aug 2010)

Sure no problem, i doubt i`ll get it done this week so after 28th is fine with me. Get in touch when your back and we`ll arrange a day.

Cheers,


----------



## jenga (20 Aug 2010)

thats great, contact you soon, thanks again


----------



## ukco2guy (23 Aug 2010)

Done the swap over at the weekend, i`l keep the filter pads damp in tank water for you. They will be ready when you return back from hols.

Cheers,


----------

